# TV-Beitrag über Gewinnspiele mit 0137-Nummern



## Till-Rueger (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo Nutzer, 

für einen Beitrag im Bayerischen Fernsehen (Medienmagazin: Einblick) suche ich Personen die unregelmäßig oder regelmäßig an sogenannten CALL-IN Gwinnspielen mit 0137-Nummern im Fernsehen (Neun Live, RTL, Sat1-Quiznacht) teilnehmen oder teilgenommen haben und dabei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben: z.B. mit ständig besetzten Leitungen für die dennoch Gebühren erhoben wurden, oder mit überhöhten Gebühren oder mit Gewinnchancen die gar keine waren. 
Die Person sollte in Bayern wohnen, eine Telefonrechnung mit solchen Abbuchungen vorzeigen können und keine Scheu vor einer Fernsehkamera haben. 

Ernstgemeinte Zuschriften bitte an meine e-mail: 

[email protected] 

Die Aufnahmen sollten in den kommenden Tagen stattfinden, es ist also Eile geboten. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. 

Dr. Till Rüger 
Bayerisches Fernsehen.


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2004)

An die  Forenteilnehmer:

Das vorstehende  Posting erfolgt in Abstimmung mit dem Betreiber, Name und e-mail Adresse sind verifiziert 

tf


----------



## dotshead (26 Mai 2004)

*A bisserl OT aber interessanter Artikel*

In der  Welt.


----------



## galdikas (26 Mai 2004)

Till-Rueger schrieb:
			
		

> .. suche Personen die unregelmäßig oder regelmäßig an sogenannten CALL-IN Gwinnspielen mit 0137-Nummern im Fernsehen (Neun Live, RTL, Sat1-Quiznacht) teilnehmen oder teilgenommen haben und dabei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben: z.B. mit ständig besetzten Leitungen für die dennoch Gebühren erhoben wurden, oder mit überhöhten Gebühren oder mit Gewinnchancen die gar keine waren.



Dazu paßt die folgende Mitteilung:
*Staatsanwaltschaft stellt Ermittlungsverfahren gegen 9Live ein*

"Die Staatsanwaltschaft München hatte zu fünf Tatvorwürfen intensive
Ermittlungen durchgeführt und diese mangels Tatverdacht eingestellt.

 Zum Vorwurf, 9Live habe Besetztzeichen manipuliert oder gar
abgerechnet, erklärte die Staatsanwaltschaft in ihrer
Einstellungsverfügung, dies könne "mit Sicherheit ausgeschlossen
werden".

 Zum Vorwurf, Anrufe seien widerrechtlich auf einen
kostenpflichtigen Anrufbeantworter durchgestellt worden, kam die
Staatsanwaltschaft zu dem Schluss, dass "eine Täuschung der Kunden
nicht stattfindet". Vielmehr stelle der Sender sicher, dass die
Teilnehmer der Gewinnspiele über Chancen und Risiken der Spiele
informiert sind.

 Zur Frage einer möglicherweise unzulässigen Animation der
Zuschauer durch die Moderatoren, wurde in sämtlichen untersuchten
Fällen unterstrichen: "Insgesamt hat der Sender mit seiner
Animationspraxis den Tatbestand des Betruges eindeutig nicht
erfüllt." 

 Die Staatsanwaltschaft schloss ebenfalls aus, dass es zu für den
Zuschauer kostenpflichtigen Rückrufen durch den Sender gekommen ist.







 Beim fünften und letzten Komplex kam die Staatsanwaltschaft zu dem
Ergebnis, dass 9Live in keiner Weise vorgeworfen werden könne,
unerlaubtes Glücksspiel zu betreiben. "
(  Quelle: http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=549701 ) 


gal.


----------



## dotshead (26 Mai 2004)

Was ich schon immer gesagt habe: Menschen, die meinen bei sowas gewinnen zu können, kaufen halt ein A, oder was wolltest du mit dem Bildsche zeigen?


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2004)

...oder letztendlich alles nur deswegen eingestellt werden musste, weil es an den für eine Verurteilung erforderliche Sicherheit der Beweislage mangelte!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Wo seht ihr das Problem?

Ich habe auch schon 9live geschaut. Es war immer deutlich zu erkennen, dass ein Anruf 49 Cent kostet. Es ist klar, dass von 100 Anrufern vielleicht nur einer durchkommt, die Anderen natürlich je die 49 Cent bezahlen müssen.

Ich rufe da nicht an, weil ich nicht doof bin. Aber von Abzocke kann man doch nicht reden?


----------



## sascha (28 Mai 2004)

> Aber von Abzocke kann man doch nicht reden?



Sagt ja auch keiner. Zumindest hab ich hier nichts gelesen...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

... und wie sieht's mit den Kündigungsmodalitäten mancher Abos von "eurer" Seite aus? Da kommt man ja auch viel leichter rein, als hinterher wieder raus. Merke: Wer im Schlachthaus ißt, soll nicht mit Schweinen werfen!

Zurück zu 9live und co (wer das mal in der Hardcore-Variante sehen will, nimmt besser TV6. Die machen das nämlich "richtig" per 0190-Nummer und 1,24€/min...) Ich finde das Geschäftsmodell zwar für verwerflich, aber mMn ist es nicht illegal. Wer nach dem zweiten oder dritten Mal wieder die Ansage hört, daß er nicht durchkommt, aber in der gleichen Zeit auf dem Sender so getan wird, als kämen keine Anrufe sein, der sollte eigentlich den richtigen Schluß ziehen können.


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> *Schade, dass hier auch treffende Vergleiche, die ich aus Zeitschriften zitiere von einem Moderator gelöscht werden. Es ist nunmal eine Tatsache, dass einige der GEZ-Mitarbeiter/Beauftragten mit Stasi/Gestapo-Methoden arbeiten!
> 
> Und selbst das Wort "ABZOCKE" wurde gelöscht!
> *


Vielleicht solltest Du das dann als Zitat kennzeichnen.


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird denn dann das Wort "ABZOCKE" gelöscht?
> Aber bei jedem auch noch so seriösen Dialer steht sofort das Wort "Abzocke".
> 
> Sind hier manche gleicher?


Nicht grundsätzlich.

Wenn Du unser Schrott-Forum sehen könntest, dann wüsstest Du, wie oft wir auch schon "Abzocke" aus dem Dialerzusammenhang gelöscht haben.
Ich will nicht verleugnen, dass wir manches ab und an übersehen. Das hat aber kein System dahinter.


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> OK. Die Antwort stimmt mich wieder friedlicher.


Und wenn Du das - evtl. mit Quellenangabe - als Zitat gekennzeichnet hättest, dann wäre es höchstwahrscheinlich beim ersten Mal auch nicht gelöscht worden.


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Ich mag die auch nicht.
Ich bin sogar ein ausdrücklicher Gegner der Rundfunkgebühren, da ich nicht einsehe, dass ich die Überschüsse der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender finanzieren muß.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist das dummerweise momentan legal.


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2004)

http://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/faq/gez.htm
beim Studium  dieser Infos einer  offiziellen Stelle:
http://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/ldsh/gvinfo.htm


> Das Unabhängige Landeszentrum für Datenschutz Schleswig-Holstein ist eine Dienststelle,
> die für die Bürger da ist.


wird man mehr als nachdenklich....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Manche kennen sich sehr gut aus in bestimmten Dingen, erstaunlich!!


----------

